# 13' 3-6 oz Casting Rod



## [email protected]

Hello Tommy
Just placed an order for a Pompano Long Rod ( 13' 3-6 oz Casting )
Now whether it's Low or High Tide I should be able to reach them.
Easier to throw a Long Rod Close then a Short Rod Far !!!

Merry Christmas to Me !!!!!!!

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Tommy

Thanks Rick!! Got the order, should ship today.

Tommy


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks Tommy !
Whats the Sweet Spot on this Rod ?

Rick


----------



## Tommy

4-5 oz and a couple small baits.


----------



## Sandcrab

Tommy,

I'm looking at ordering this rod blank in Gen II. 

Could you give me the tip and butt sizes? Do you provide a guide layout and suggested spacing for this blank? What model/size Fugi reel seat are you using?

Also, does the blank come with the soft carry bag?

Thanks

Ron B.


----------



## Tommy

Ron,
Butt is 22mm parallel. Tip size (factory) ring - 12, tube - 8. I can supply the complete factory guide layout. FUJI DPSSD seat. Just contact me direct with any further questions. Thanks!!


----------



## Sandcrab

Thanks Tommy. I'm looking to use it for my Akios 656 SCM reel that Joe will be sending back to me.

I see that the blanks are Universal. 

FYI I'm still using the 14' AFAW Big Beach I purchased- and built - from you years ago. My new Akios Fusion 15 reel will be going on it when it arrives. 

Thanks again,

Ron B


----------



## Sandcrab

Tommy said:


> Ron,
> Butt is 22mm parallel. Tip size (factory) ring - 12, tube - 8. I can supply the complete factory guide layout. FUJI DPSSD seat. Just contact me direct with any further questions. Thanks!!


"Parallel"? Is this related to how the sections connect? Please explain.

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab

Found my answer...


----------



## Sandcrab

Has anyone built this rod with a Fugi size 22 trigger reel seat?


----------



## Benji

Nick in nc has built a few with triggers.


----------



## Sandcrab

Any pros or cons about using my Akios 656 SCM or my Abu 6500 CT Mag and 14# mono with this rod? Anyone preferred over the other? Looking for distance here...

This rod would be my "tweaner" rod in this weight range (3-6 oz) for DE and AI surf fishing.


----------



## Sandcrab

Tommy said:


> Ron,
> Butt is 22mm parallel. Tip size (factory) ring - 12, tube - 8. I can supply the complete factory guide layout. FUJI DPSSD seat. Just contact me direct with any further questions. Thanks!!


I guess I could put a size 20 trigger on it if the diameter of the rod in the reel seat position is 20mm or less.


----------



## Benji

I have a 656 on mine.


----------



## Sandcrab

Benji said:


> I have a 656 on mine.


Do you use mono ? 14 lb? Or braid...


----------



## Benji

17# mono


----------

